# Ticket question



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

So i was driving up to NH for the christmas vacation week at abut 11 pm because i was on my way up because i had a SADD (students against drunk driving) which i run at my school, i got pulled over and ticketed for doing 77 (is what he got on radar) in a 65. Now, it gets a little more complicated, i am a JOL (Junior oper.) and am from MA. I am sure you are all aware of the new law, about speeding and lossing your lic. for 90 days. My question to you is will i loss it, being that i was in NH and also the law went into effect after i got my lic. (don't know if that matters.) Thanks and happy new year to all.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kiss it good bye


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Please take the 90 days to think long and hard about what you did....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

I c u spel ass weel az u drayve.......


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

at least he wasnt drunk driving thats just SADD


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

Tyhen said:


> So i was driving up to NH for the christmas vacation week at abut 11 pm because i was on my way up because i had a SADD (students against drunk driving) which i run at my school, i got pulled over and ticketed for doing 77 (is what he got on radar) in a 65. Now, it gets a little more complicated, i am a JOL (Junior oper.) and am from MA. I am sure you are all aware of the new law, about speeding and lossing your lic. for 90 days. My question to you is will i loss it, being that i was in NH and also the law went into effect after i got my lic. (don't know if that matters.) Thanks and happy new year to all.[/quote
> 
> Igotaheadachejustreadingthat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

ok in a nut shell i was going 77 in a 65 and i got my lic. after the law went into effect, and i am a MA driver and got a speeding ticket in NH wil i loss my lic.? you don't need to be such jerks about the spelling i had a simple question.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Learn how to spell, *dumbass!*


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

your license is a privilege, not a right. if you were speeding, and *you just got* *it,* you deserve to lose it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ty - their not acting like jerks.
When you come here and ask people to take the time to offer you advice, the least you could do is present the question intelligibly and at the very least; spell checked.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Word Koz!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Tyhen said:


> you don't need to be such jerks about the spelling i had a simple question.


We enforce all traffic laws and grammar

That's the Generation TEXT for ya...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SinePari said:


> We enforce all traffic laws and grammar
> 
> That's the Generation TEXT for ya...


*Dont be hatin yo*


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Tyhen said:


> ok in a nut shell i was going 77 in a 65 and i got my lic. after the law went into effect, and i am a MA driver and got a speeding ticket in NH wil i loss my lic.? you don't need to be such jerks about the spelling i had a simple question.


In a nutshell your question was answered in the first response.

Now onto the normal Masscops reply...

DUMBASS


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Last time I checked it was Students Against Destructive Decisions. Speeding can be quite destructive.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

You are calling us jerks after asking for our advice, I can only imagine the choice of words you used with the trooper/ officer that stopped you for speeding.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Tyhen said:


> ok in a nut shell i was going 77 in a 65 and i got my lic. after the law went into effect, and i am a MA driver and got a speeding ticket in NH wil i loss my lic.? you don't need to be such jerks about the spelling i had a simple question.


How exactly do you drive around in a nutshell?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> You are calling us jerks after asking for our advice, I can only imagine the choice of words you used with the trooper/ officer that stopped you for speeding.


My thoughts exactly. Don't come to police forum and expect sympathy for breaking the law, YO.


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

hmmm... some advice:
1. Slow down... you barely know how to drive... folks on this site scrape people like you off the pavement on a daily basis.
2. Smarten up... (besides the spell check) you are on a cop site telling *us* how to answer *you*.
3. Find a web site that deals with your own lifestyle... this one is ours.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

94c said:


> How exactly do you drive around in a nutshell?


:L:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

PBiddy35 said:


> Last time I checked it was Students Against Destructive Decisions. Speeding can be quite destructive.


yeah well last time i checked you are supposed to help and serve the people (including people that can't spell) of MA. I don't think that is happening here, thanks for your help


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He's not worth the effort


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I suggest appealing the ticket and explaining to the magistrate that because you are a young guy, you should be given some slack.....THen when he finds you responsible, and you're freezing your ass off at the school bus stop for the next 90 days, just ask yourself if it was worth speeding to the SADD event....


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Tyhen said:


> yeah well last time i checked you are supposed to help and serve the people (including people that can't spell) of MA. I don't think that is happening here, thanks for your help


Last time I checked, police use what is called discretion meaning they can help whoever they want.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I believe it is protect and serve people, fucktard. you didnt get the answer you wanted so go cry to your mom while she drives you around for the next 90 days.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Tyhen said:


> yeah well last time i checked you are supposed to help and serve the people (including people that can't spell) of MA.


Is that true folks?
OK then, I'd like a NY strip sirloin (med. rare), side of rings, and a 22 oz. Sam Adams Winter Lager.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Tyhen said:


> yeah well last time i checked you are supposed to help and serve the people (including people that can't spell) of MA. I don't think that is happening here, thanks for your help


Your spelling sucks, your english even more.

Furthermore, the incident happened in New Hamster and since this is MassCops, your geography sucks too.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder if he will come back for more?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> I'd like a NY strip sirloin (med. rare), side of rings, and a 22 oz. Sam Adams Winter Lager.


That would be awesome right now!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I bet he told the Officer that stopped him that he pays his salary too.  Way to go....genius.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Is that true folks?
> OK then, I'd like a NY strip sirloin (med. rare), side of rings, and a 22 oz. Sam Adams Winter Lager.


Thanks Koz,

That sounds great right about now. Unfortunately its 1:15 AM and everything around here is closed. Damn doubles!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

New Hamster! Is that like New Gerbils?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tyhen said:


> yeah well last time i checked you are supposed to help and serve the people (including people that can't spell) of MA. I don't think that is happening here, thanks for your help


i'm sorry.... this is just necessary.

so, i was like reading this post and realized that if you ever crashed daddy's car by driving into a tree because you were speeding like an idiot (when there have been many warnings about black ice, slick roads, and god-knows what hazards U create by having an IQ of 12) and you ran your mouth to me in MY ambulance like you have been to these cops on THEIR forum? You would be damn well apologizing (and meaning it) because smart-a**d kids like you don't talk to people YOU request help from like that.

know your damn place

...and 5 bucks says that your SADD meeting was really you doing something your parents would be appalled by.

*cough*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

ohhhh no!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

SOT said:


> New Hamster! Is that like New Gerbils?


Actually New Gerbils is a town in New Hamster right near East Overshoe and West Treestump. Tyhen, come on back this is fun.
:-?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Tyhen said:


> yeah well last time i checked you are supposed to help and serve the people (including people that can't spell) of MA.


Who gave you that idea???


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Tyhen said:


> yeah well last time i checked you are supposed to help and serve the people (including people that can't spell) of MA. I don't think that is happening here, thanks for your help


Dumbass this in a police forum, we are not here to serve anyone!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope I don't think he's coming back. He couldn't take the fact that we like pissing people like him off.


----------

